# Which of these do you like better?



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm trying to name a character that I've finally settled on using but can't decide on a name and would like your input.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Go with the sure thing.

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.*♥*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Go with the sure thing.
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.♥


amazing heart!  it keeps changing color :O

I picked carole =p


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I chose Finian and Reed.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Talys, Finian, and Reed. I guess the only reason I don't like the name Carole is because that was the name of a really nasty teacher's aid I had when I was in second grade or so.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Go with Mcgooglian, that's always a good name.:tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Go with Mcgooglian, that's always a good name.:tongue:


Indeed. It will be an instant bestseller, even before it hits the shelves.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Indeed. It will be an instant bestseller, even before it hits the shelves.


Well of course. What else would you expect with a character named after me?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Well of course. What else would you expect with a character named after me?


A mass of paparazzi peeping in your bathroom window.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> A mass of paparazzi peeping in your bathroom window.


But I do my best thinking in the bathroom, whatever shall I do?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> But I do my best thinking in the bathroom, whatever shall I do?


Blow them up


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Blow them up


That always works. I shall do that.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Tess Armadillo


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Think that since it seems to be a male character, Finian would be an interesting name. So maybe if he had scottish descent and accent? Or, if you're still thinking about doing it in Alaska, you could use a russian name. Like Peter or something.


----------



## shacklesofreality (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to go with Reed, because that's my actual name :laughingwell, it's a a variation of the spelling)


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Decon said:


> Think that since it seems to be a male character, Finian would be an interesting name. So maybe if he had scottish descent and accent? Or, if you're still thinking about doing it in Alaska, you could use a russian name. Like Peter or something.


I picked that one because it's a musical name. There were few choices for male musical names for my poor bell ringer whose going to have an integral roll in the story. Although I think I'm going to use Reed too.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

shacklesofreality said:


> I have to go with Reed, because that's my actual name :laughingwell, it's a a variation of the spelling)


:crazy: Is it really? Talk about coincidences. The alternate spelling is Reid right?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd say go with whatever name suits your character. That's what I do.


----------



## WhoaCharlieee (Jun 6, 2009)

Finian.
[:

Sounds mysterious.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Finian. I like the characters in it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Carole or Reed


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> I'd say go with whatever name suits your character. That's what I do.


I have to agree with that one. Would be helpful if we knew a little something about the char, so we could pick better. Unless you really just want people to pick from the sound of the names. 
*Reed *sure sounds good. Then again, not sure what type of human your character is (gender and if it even IS a human etc).


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I forgot about this thread. :crazy:


----------

